# Anyone switched from beta blockers to alpha blockers?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Thinking hard about going to see my GP about this, for a few reasons.

Firstly, I was prescribed the beta blockers for generalised anxiety (I'm a massive stress-head lol), and while they alleviate some symptoms they're not all that effective. Been doing some reading and get the impression that some people might respond better to alpha blockers than betas.

Secondly, I'm going on a cut soon. Again, been reading and there's a lot of evidence out there to suggest that beta receptors aid in lipolysis (fat loss), and that blocking these receptors may have an inhibitory effect on fat loss. Furthermore, there is some suggestion that blocking alpha receptors may aid in fat loss.

Lastly, related to the second point, I can't use stuff like ECA or Clen because they affect the beta receptors, and if these are being blocked by the blockers then the stims won't be able to do their job.

So, with all the above in mind, having a try at getting my GP to switch me over to alpha blockers seems like a good idea. Question is, as titled, has anyone been on beta blockers and had their GP switch them over and/or how did the switch go in terms of how it affected your body? Obviously, I won't be mentioning that I'm gonna be using fat loss drugs and probably won't mention anything other than I think the alpha blockers might be more effective.

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been on a Beta blocker for years, Propranolol. As far as I'm aware, Alpha blockers are less effective at treating General Anxiety Disorder in comparison to Beta blockers. Alpha blockers tend to have more success in spefic disorders such as anticipatory anxiety and PTSD.

I've read some good things about Pregabalin for treating GAD, but there are some nasty sides with that. I also think I'd have some major issues with dependency and possibly reccy abuse of the med too, so have given it a miss so far.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

> Thinking hard about going to see my GP about this, for a few reasons.
> 
> Firstly, I was prescribed the beta blockers for generalised anxiety (I'm a massive stress-head lol), and while they alleviate some symptoms they're not all that effective. Been doing some reading and get the impression that some people might respond better to alpha blockers than betas.
> 
> ...


beta-blocker blocks the beta agonist receptors, which present in the heart and lungs....it help to reduce your heart rate if it is cardioselective (beta1), it can narrow the airways in your lungs for someone that is asthmatic if non-selective beta blocker is used (beta 2 receptor). In generalised anxiety disorder, the purpose of beta blocker is to reduce the effect of adrenaline on your beta 1 receptors, and therefore you don't feel your heart is going to pop out when you have an attack.

alpha receptors present in your blood vessels. alpha blocker is used for blood pressure control. and it won't do anything to your anxiety disorder. it lowers blood pressure by dilating your blood vessels.

Your doctor won't swap for you because it makes no sense

furthermore, if you are indeed suffering from generalised anxiety disorder, you are on the wrong meds. you should be on sertraline 50mg once a day. it has a lot more evidence in helping GAS. propranolol is better for individuals with performance anxiety (i.e. someone who needs to do presentation in a crowd once in a while). beta blocker does not 'cure' GAS, it reduces its impact; SSRI potentially can control GAS a lot more easier, and it is only once a day

if your GP is to change anything, it will be from propranolol to sertraline, but not to alpha-blocker.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cheers for the info then lads. As I said the beta blockers (I'm on Propanolol btw) are only mildly effective, so I might taper off them from now until my cut and then ride without them for a few months whilst cutting.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Think I'm gonna go to the GP and ask about switching actually, after several hours of reading and research. There's a lot of evidence to suggest that alpha blockers are likely more effective than beta blockers for treating anxiety or panic disorders or PTSD. As @Archaic also mentioned, alpha blockers are more suited to anticipation anxiety, which far better describes my condition as opposed to performance anxiety which beta blockers are better suited to. So after a bit of deliberation I'm just gonna give them a try I reckon, if they're no good then I'll see my GP again obviously.

Cheers lads :thumbup1:


----------



## sh4n3 (May 26, 2013)

I said:


> Think I'm gonna go to the GP and ask about switching actually' date=' after several hours of reading and research. There's a lot of evidence to suggest that alpha blockers are likely more effective than beta blockers for treating anxiety or panic disorders or PTSD. As [MENTION=39538']Archaic[/MENTION] also mentioned, alpha blockers are more suited to anticipation anxiety, which far better describes my condition as opposed to performance anxiety which beta blockers are better suited to. So after a bit of deliberation I'm just gonna give them a try I reckon, if they're no good then I'll see my GP again obviously.
> 
> Cheers lads :thumbup1:


Hi mate just reading your thread I'm allso on propranolol for anxiety was just wondering if you made the swap and did you find them more affective?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

sh4n3 said:


> Hi mate just reading your thread I'm allso on propranolol for anxiety was just wondering if you made the swap and did you find them more affective?


Haven't been yet mate, should go this coming week.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

i got on beta blockers but kept having panic attacks now im on sertraline (anti depressant) an tbh its the first time ive felt normal in years look into that mate

btw not a good idea mixing eca and propranolol

one slows heart rate and one increases it sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

little_johnson said:


> i got on beta blockers but kept having panic attacks now im on sertraline (anti depressant) an tbh its the first time ive felt normal in years look into that mate
> 
> btw not a good idea mixing eca and propranolol
> 
> one slows heart rate and one increases it sounds like a disaster waiting to happen


Yeah won't be mixing them, be sort of pointless as they'd sort of cancel each other out. Think I've decided on ditching the morning dose of the propanolol and just taking it at night, so I'll be popping my ECA first thing in the morning and then my usual propanolol before bed.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

id definitely ask about sertraline if your anxiety is still bad

but yeah the propanolol doesnt have to be took first thing whenever i dont know what the half life is but i can take up to 4 a day whenever needed (i dont use em often) lol, i remember when i had a job interview an was really panicking took 2 of those an felt so chilled aha

but like you said just take them far apart eca only has a half life of like 4-6 hours so you should be fine 

good luck with the anxiety btw


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

little_johnson said:


> id definitely ask about sertraline if your anxiety is still bad
> 
> but yeah the propanolol doesnt have to be took first thing whenever i dont know what the half life is but i can take up to 4 a day whenever needed (i dont use em often) lol, i remember when i had a job interview an was really panicking took 2 of those an felt so chilled aha
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, yeah the anxiety is manageable so I've always been a bit iffy about going on anti-depressants. Something I'd have to give a go if it ever got that bad though.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

i was like that you think anti depressant an you instantly think of someone constantly crying etc but like i said i couldnt function due to worry an stress.tbh they worked wondered for me

(sorry for hi jacking.aha)


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I said:


> Yeah won't be mixing them' date=' be sort of pointless as they'd sort of cancel each other out. Think I've decided on ditching the morning dose of the propanolol and just taking it at night, so I'll be popping my ECA first thing in the morning and then my usual propanolol before bed.[/quote']
> 
> Peak plasma half-life concentration of Propranolol occur at between 1-4hrs in mate, so if taking for anxiety then it would be pointless administrating the dose before bed. It's effectiveness at controlling physical anxiety symptoms pretty much diminished altogether after about 6hrs hours in, if you can go all day without it then you may as well drop it.


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Which dose of propranolol do you guys use? I used them for my wedding day and just found some left in my draw, they could come in handy for a few work presentations i have coming up, I believe I took around 60mgs on my wedding day.


----------

